# Torino-Napoli 3-5



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Questa sera alle 21:00. Forza Toro......


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Non lo so... il toro ha vinto la settimana scorsa... credo che non ci sia storia, il nabbule vincerà... certo un pareggio..


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so... il toro ha vinto la settimana scorsa... credo che non ci sia storia, il nabbule vincerà... certo un pareggio..



......noi facciamo il nostro ed aspettiamo.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

In casa del Torino, chissà...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Dai Torino....


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

*Cavani non gioca dall'inizio*


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

gufaggio estremo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

forza Torino!


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

La madonna che gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Gol dzemaili... 0 punti stasera per il mio toro


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

1-0..


----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

che gol...


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

vabbè fa niente, pensiamo a fare il nostro dovere a san siro


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

io direi pensiamo a vincere e a mantenerci il terzo posto che visto com'era iniziata sarebbe già oro colato...poi se ci sarà la possibilità, visto che abbiamo anche lo scontro diretto in casa,allora ce la giochiamo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Il Torino è veramente scarso...


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2013)

Barreto non faceva gol da più di due anni LOL


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

gooooooooooooooo la pippa Barretto la messa avanti toroooooooooo mioooooooooooooooo


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

ma barreto non segnava da quando era al bari


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2013)

Rigore per il Napoli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Si va beh rigore


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Darmian è un nuovo Astori


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Gilletttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt la paraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2013)

Gillet è uno specialista nel parare i rigori, poco da dire.


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Gillet EROE


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Grande Gillet!


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2013)

Il Napoli comunque sta alla frutta.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Dai dai ......che....


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Gillet


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Il Napoli ha avuto l'ottavo rigore a favore,senza averne uno contro,ma nessuno grida allo scandalo.Il penalty c'era,non posso negarlo,ma noi anche quando beneficiamo una massima punizione grossa quanto una casa,ce li fracassano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Gillet para e in quel momento scossa di terremoto o.o


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli ha avuto l'ottavo rigore a favore,senza averne uno contro,ma nessuno grida allo scandalo.Il penalty c'era,non posso negarlo,ma noi anche quando beneficiamo una massima punizione grossa quanto una casa,ce li fracassano.



vabbè ma che parlino, la stessa juve ha avuto 7 rigori a favori, alcuni dei quali regalati, ma nessuno dice nulla...


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

E' possibile che tutte le volte cerco di gufare più che posso segna sempre chi non dovrebbe? stacco e segnano gli altri.. mah


----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> vabbè ma che parlino, la stessa juve ha avuto 7 rigori a favori, alcuni dei quali regalati, ma nessuno dice nulla...



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa...a noi anche quando il fallo è nettissimo protestano come belve...non ho parole...rimango basito ogni volta di più...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

bono per adesso pareggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

No va beh Dzemaili non ci credo


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;156280 ha scritto:


> No va beh Dzemaili non ci credo


Doppietta


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Finita


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finita




....c'è ancora tempo.....


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Va bè dai mica potevano girarci bene tutte le partite oggi, è già tanto così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finita



Ogni volta che dici sta cosa muoio  non chiedermi il motivo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Credo che il secondo posto sara difficile... noi contro florentia non vinciamo, dobbiamo sperare che almeno loro pareggiano la prossima... da arrivare allo scontro diretto in vantaggio... altrimenti nada


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Se sogna che danno il rigore contro u napuli


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;156289 ha scritto:


> Se sogna che danno il rigore contro u napuli



Sbaglio o in questa stagione non hanno avuto rigori contro?


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

cerci ha rubato un gol a meggiorini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o in questa stagione non hanno avuto rigori contro?



non sbagli


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

rigore toro su cavolata di cavani!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

gooooooooooooooooo jonnyyyyyyyyyy la messaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

gollll


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

lol appena detto che non avevano mai avuto un rigore contro
2-2


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o in questa stagione non hanno avuto rigori contro?


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol appena detto che non avevano mai avuto un rigore contro
> 2-2



Questo forum ha dei poteri paranormali


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Questo forum ha dei poteri paranormali



sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

3-2 oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooolllllllllll


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Meggioriniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

goalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

meggioriniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! grandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! che robaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

Goooooollllllllllllllllllll Meggiorini


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

così il torino (se finisse così) si conquista praticamente matematicamente la salvezza


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Noooo va beh Dzemaili Tripletta no va beh non ci credo.


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

pareggio...


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

ahahahahahha tripletta


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

ma andate a quel paese... meritate la radiazione


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma che roba e'? tripletta di dzemaili rotfl


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Pazzesco


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

ma vaffa Dzemali


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

stavo per scrivere sul Topic del secondo posto a -2...menomale che mi sono fermato


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Tripletta di Dzemaili chiudete il mondo dai.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2013)

eh ma che polli


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

che partita per poco il toro non faceva 4-3


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Tripletta di quel cesso di Dzemaili. La fine del calcio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

cmq che partita...questo è lo spettacolo della vera Serie A


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

darmian che ciofeca tira =_=


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

No va beh CAvani no va beh ciao.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

pazzesco


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

se vabbe..


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

pazzesco


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

che roba sto cavani


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

vantaggio Napoli pazzesco


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

punizione spaventosa... sembrava telecomandata


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Se ciao


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2013)

ciao, finita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

ormai sembra scritta


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

fa 3 punti pesanti il Napoli


----------



## juventino (30 Marzo 2013)

Che partita assurda mamma mia.


----------



## 2515 (30 Marzo 2013)

se penso che cavani ha portato al napoli 6 punti nelle ultime due partite e non le avrebbe nemmeno dovute giocare per squalifica mi viene da vomitare, e de laurentiis parla di campionato falsato..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

per poco non segnava da centrocampo Cavani


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Inutile, dobbiamo battere noi il Napoli per prendersi il secondo posto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

3-5


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

questo 70 milioni li vale tutti


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Che partita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Finita 5-3 Cavani mo so cavoli se sbloccato sto qui e fra due partite gioca contro di noi speriamo bene


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

Cavani immenso


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Cavani è troppo forte.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cavani è troppo forte.



Non esageriamo, comunque giocavano contro il Torino non contro il Real.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

Vabbe'


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

che spettacolo ragazzi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, comunque giocavano contro il Torino non contro il Real.



dai Blu non si è manco allenato e ha fatto 2 gol


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

Partita pazzesca di Cavani. Fuck


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, comunque giocavano contro il Torino non contro il Real.



Dai, Cavani è uno degli attaccanti più forti al mondo bisogna ammetterlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Dzemaili e Cavani pazzeschi.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che spettacolo ragazzi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sarà pure fortissimo ma per me è sopravvalutato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dai, Cavani è uno degli attaccanti più forti al mondo bisogna ammetterlo.



Per me è sopravvalutato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarà pure fortissimo ma per me è sopravvalutato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Perche'?


----------



## 2515 (31 Marzo 2013)

Se arriviamo allo scontro diretto a non più di 3 punti di distanza li battiamo, il napoli non ha mai vinto una partita fondamentale che fosse una da quando sono tornati in serie A.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2013)

L'anno prossimo Cavani giocherà all'estero e il Napoli non starà più tra le scatole.


----------



## Graxx (31 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo Cavani giocherà all'estero e il Napoli non starà più tra le scatole.



Non sono d'accordo...se il Napoli spende bene quello che incasserà dalla sua cessione secondo me potrà diventare ancora più forte e competitivo...quello che dobbiamo sperare semmai e che il Milan si rinforzi a dovere e che quindi per la sua forza e non per le debolezze degli altri possa stare davanti a tutti o quasi.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Marzo 2013)

Certo che difesa comunque ha il Napoli,peggio della nostra e non di poco.


----------



## peppe75 (31 Marzo 2013)

cavoli...ci credevo sul 3-2...pazienza...l'importante pensare partita dopo partita...


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Cavani è di un altro pianeta, è inutile.


----------



## juventino (31 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cavani è di un altro pianeta, è inutile.



Se continua così sarà dura strappargli il secondo posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo...se il Napoli spende bene quello che incasserà dalla sua cessione secondo me potrà diventare ancora più forte e competitivo...quello che dobbiamo sperare semmai e che il Milan si rinforzi a dovere e che quindi per la sua forza e non per le debolezze degli altri possa stare davanti a tutti o quasi.


Non solo venderanno Cavani ma non spenderanno bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Se continua così sarà dura strappargli il secondo posto.


Esattamente, li tiene a galla da solo, chiaramente non è Maradona altrimenti da solo avrebbe vinto anche lo scudetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Marzo 2013)

Ah sentire i nabbuletani sono tornati quell'armata che al confronto solo il Barca può sentirsi superiore.


----------



## SpottyTeux (31 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Marzo 2013)

SpottyTeux ha scritto:


>



 non ci credeva nemmeno lui


----------

